# Habe die PCMCIA-Tools vergessen

## lo4dro

Hallo.

Ich habe esw endlich geschaft ein funktionierendes "gentoo 1.4_rc2" zum laufen zu bekommen.

Im eifer des gefechtes habe ich vergessen die PCMCIA-Tools (cardmgr) zu installieren.

Wie kann man dsas ohne funktionierende Netzwerkkarte ereichen?

Muß ich wider die Live-CD starten & in die chroot umgebung wechseln & dort emerc pcmcia ausführen?

----------

## Beforegod

Das ist das einfachste..

einfach live cd starten..

Dein System chrooten und dann loslegen..

danach sollte alles gehen..

----------

## hopfe

Ich würde in der chroot-Umgebung nur ein emerge -f pcmcia-cs durchfürhren. Damit zieht er sich dann nur die Sourcen, danach würde ich in die normale Umgebung wechseln und dort mit emerge pcmcia-cs die Sourcen übersetzen. 

PS: Würde auf jedenfall pcmcia zur USE Variable in der make.conf hinzufügen.

----------

## lo4dro

 *hopfe wrote:*   

> Ich würde in der chroot-Umgebung nur ein emerge -f pcmcia-cs durchfürhren. Damit zieht er sich dann nur die Sourcen, danach würde ich in die normale Umgebung wechseln und dort mit emerge pcmcia-cs die Sourcen übersetzen. 
> 
> PS: Würde auf jedenfall pcmcia zur USE Variable in der make.conf hinzufügen.

 

Wie würde der Eintrag aussehen?

USE="+pcmcia" ?

----------

## hopfe

ein USE="pcmcia" reicht. Das "+" ist nicht notwendig. 

Hast du keine anderen Werte in der USE Variable? 

Dieses HowTo zeigt welche Werte man verwenden kann.

----------

## lo4dro

 *hopfe wrote:*   

> ein USE="pcmcia" reicht. Das "+" ist nicht notwendig. 
> 
> Hast du keine anderen Werte in der USE Variable? 
> 
> Dieses HowTo zeigt welche Werte man verwenden kann.

 

Nee, bis jetzt noch nicht  :Smile: 

Ich möchte ein seh schlankes mini Linux für meinen VDR erzeugen. Ich benötige nichts auser einem laufendem Linux System & alles was man für vdr benötigt.

Habe die USE-Variable auch noch nicht so richtig verstanden.

Man schreib dort das rein was man auf jeden Fall benötigt. alles andere wird manuell mit emerce nachinstalliert oder?

----------

## hopfe

Nicht ganz, die USE beschreib welche Funktionen unterstützt werden sollen. Verschiede ebuilds werten die USE Variable aus und ergänzen das gemergede Paket um die jeweiligen Funktion. 

Zum Beispiel wird die Unterstützung für "xfs" wird im Gentookernel erst freigeschalten(gepatched), wenn man den entsprechenden Wert in der USE Variable vor den emerge der Sourcen gesetzt hat.

----------

## lo4dro

Hallo.

Danke für die Tipps. Ich habe inzwischen die PCMCIA Tools & die Wireless-Tools nacinstalliert. Alles was mit PCMCIA zu tun hat funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

